# Could I be on too much Synthroid?



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sure this has been posted elsewhere and if so I apologize.

I was diagnosed in August 2010 with Grave's Disease, had my thyroid taken with RAI, ...and started on Synthroid, 25mg..for 6 weeks, then top up of 25 mg. until my current dose of 137 mg. synthroid and have been on this dose since March of this year. I seemed to be doing ok with it, it took this amount to bring my T4/T3 and overall TSH to a normal level according to my doctor's guidelines. My scores as of two weeks ago:

T4-15
T3-3.8
TSH- 1.21

My question is: Around 3 months ago I started having a lot of tremors, anxiety, major insomnia (even though I take 50 mg trazadone and 7.5 zopiclone), head pressure, some weight gain, minor nausea, some drying of skin, a bit of blurry vision.....emotional, sweating, bones ache, gritty eyes by mid-day, sore jaw line, just a lot of hyperactive thyroid symptoms.

About a week ago I started having very bad spells of vertigo, dizzyiness to the point where I feel like I'm in a boat....even if I turn my head too fast. I will speak to my doctor tomorrow about this. I have in the past and she seems to think although my scores are a bit on the hyperthyroid side, not enough to change my med to a lower dose.

Is it possible I'm on too much Synthroid? I would appreciate any of your opinions.

marshlakemom


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> I'm sure this has been posted elsewhere and if so I apologize.
> 
> I was diagnosed in August 2010 with Grave's Disease, had my thyroid taken with RAI, ...and started on Synthroid, 25mg..for 6 weeks, then top up of 25 mg. until my current dose of 137 mg. synthroid and have been on this dose since March of this year. I seemed to be doing ok with it, it took this amount to bring my T4/T3 and overall TSH to a normal level according to my doctor's guidelines. My scores as of two weeks ago:
> 
> ...


It is really hard to tell for 2 reasons. Those are the Totals which include bound, unbound and rT3 (in the case of T3) and also, I personally appreciate the ranges because different labs do use different ranges.

If your doc were to run FREE T4 and FREE T3 which is the unbound portion of hormone, one would know more as to whether you are hyper or not. However, with a TSH @ 1.21, I would not think you to be terribly hyper.

You may wish to explore the possibility of low ferritin which and also look up the side-effects for your medicine that you are taking.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

